# Source says Jordan wants stake in Charlotte



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Source says Jordan wants stake in Charlotte 

_

CHARLOTTE, N.C. -- Michael Jordan is interested in a possible role with the Charlotte expansion team and has talked recently with owner Robert Johnson about buying in as a partner, The Associated Press has learned.


Johnson and Jordan have a publicly acknowledged friendship and have spoken frequently in recent years. But talks between the two men over the past three weeks have been different, including preliminary discussions over doing business together on the team Johnson bought last December for $300 million.


"He and Bob have been talking,'' a source with knowledge of the discussions told The Associated Press on condition of anonymity.

_


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

I tink this could be very good for Jordan.


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

Could be the best fit for him. DC certainly was not.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

oh no... charlotte will definatly be built around young players. The last theing they need is jordan scolding players and shattering their confidence.


----------



## Diabolique (May 2, 2003)

can't Jordan take a serious break and go play golf somewhere?


----------

